# Remaining Upland permits



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Are there usually remaining Sandhill crane, sage-grouse and sharptail grouse permits? I don't really want to blow the $10 on an application if I can just by left-overs on august 9. Oh, and I've never hunted any of these. Are there areas/units or are they statewide?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Are there usually remaining Sandhill crane, sage-grouse and sharptail grouse permits? I don't really want to blow the $10 on an application if I can just by left-overs on august 9. Oh, and I've never hunted any of these. Are there areas/units or are they statewide?


My response is about grouse only:

The Cache permits will sell out. Box Elder tags are usually available because there is VERY little land open to the public that has grouse populations.

I've never hunted for cranes and don't know the first thing about them other than I've heard they taste good.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Are there usually remaining Sandhill crane, sage-grouse and sharptail grouse permits? I don't really want to blow the $10 on an application if I can just by left-overs on august 9. Oh, and I've never hunted any of these. Are there areas/units or are they statewide?


Good question for Amy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

your cranes will go in the draw.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody. So are there areas/units for cranes?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Thanks everybody. So are there areas/units for cranes?


yes you got to draw the area you want to hunt.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes you got to draw the area you want to hunt.


Ok thats what I figured. Where can I see a list/maps of the areas? Or do I have to wait until the application to see them


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

ALL permits will go in the draw this year, you can be almost assured of it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Ok thats what I figured. Where can I see a list/maps of the areas? Or do I have to wait until the application to see them[/QUOT
> 
> here you go. go to page 34
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2013_pdfs/2013-14_upland-turkey.pdf


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks dkhntrdstn. Sorry for all the questions, (probably will ask a dozen more the next few days) but are there drawing odds anywhere online for these birds?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/uplandspecies.php


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Thanks dkhntrdstn. Sorry for all the questions, (probably will ask a dozen more the next few days) but are there drawing odds anywhere online for these birds?


your are fine. i just hope im answering them right for you


----------

